# SKype+maptools game, ANyone interested!!!



## Nid (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm looking to set up a Skype + Map tools online game, in the style of rpga adventures, im new to rpging online, so i'm open to whatever system you want to adopt for the game, anyone who is interested or who have any suggestions, email me at : bozgat@gmail.com. I will also be interested in joining someone elses game, so keep that in mind. Thanks


----------

